# 96101 vs 96102



## cateyes856 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello All,

GA Medicaid clearly allows the Psychologist to use technicians to administer psychologoical tests, after which he/she may interpret the data and write the report (under strict supervision guidelines). The Psychologist can then bill 96101 for this reduced service as well as when they provide the entire service without the use of technicians.

I am hard pressed to find guidelines under Medicare to support the use of CPT codes 96101, 96102--you would think that there might be an NCD!

My interpretation is as follows:

96101 Psychologist provides entire service

96102 Psychologist provides Interpretation & Report after the *Technician* gathers the data.

Am I on track here?


----------



## 1073358 (Oct 20, 2009)

you are on track.. you can look at WPS medicare for more info even tho you aren't with WPS:
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/policy_active.shtml


----------



## cateyes856 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, my coder just sent me this site. It is chock full of information. Thanks much!


----------



## murphma161 (Oct 17, 2011)

*96102*

Can a tech code for this code even though a provider does the I&R


----------

